# Introvert bird?



## Berrie (Aug 15, 2021)

Hi guys 😊 Is there something like an introvert budgie? This sweet female (almost 2 months) was super quiet between her brothers and tame and the others were picking on her. She doesn't make a sound (breeder said they didn't hear her either), is not puffed or anything. Before I got her, she ate well and I know she needs some time to adjust to the new home, so am not that worried that she didn't eat today since noon. Her previous environment was very noisy, here she has quiet and is sleeping as if she needs to catch up on sleep. So not sure if she is mute, sick or just catching up on some rest. She is super tame, sits on fingers, receives kisses, doesn't move much, only when she wants to crawl under the blanket to sleep 😄 Seems she's like this since she came into the world. Any thoughts? Super thanks in advance!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

She may just be a mellow bird or she may be reacting to being bullied and picked on by being submissive. Give her some time in her new home and she how she develops. Just make sure that she begins eating and that she is passing droppings.
She is very cute, what have you named her?


----------



## Berrie (Aug 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> She may just be a mellow bird or she may be reacting to being bullied and picked on by being submissive. Give her some time in her new home and she how she develops. Just make sure that she begins eating and that she is passing droppings.
> She is very cute, what have you named her?


Thanks so so much, Cody! I was thinking maybe it has something to do with bullying but didn't think they can get this affected, shame on me. In this case I am even more happy I took her in  Her name is Beanie, because she looked like a bean and was just sitting there doing nothing..

I am happy to see she started to eat today and loves her cage (she feels safe there I guess). Took her out for some bonding time and after wanting to hide for the first minutes, she noticed I ignore her and took a nap on me without crawling away in my palm or under blanket. Super sweet!

Hope she will see that this is a safe place for her and hope she won't pick on the budgie I hope to take after she feels safe 

Thanks again so much for taking time to answer to this! It's by far the most responsive and helpful budgie forum!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Poor girl, I hate the thought that she was getting picked on, but she is safe now in your care. Does she move around normally in her cage? Should there come a time when you are in need of an avian vet you can do a search in this link to find one in your area https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803, if there are none then you will need to look for an exotic vet facility as they usually have a vet on staff that sees birds. Please keep us updated on her progress.


----------



## Berrie (Aug 15, 2021)

Cody said:


> Poor girl, I hate the thought that she was getting picked on, but she is safe now in your care. Does she move around normally in her cage? Should there come a time when you are in need of an avian vet you can do a search in this link to find one in your area https://www.aav.org/search/custom.asp?id=1803, if there are none then you will need to look for an exotic vet facility as they usually have a vet on staff that sees birds. Please keep us updated on her progress.


She's ok in the cage, doesn't hop much around yet but I think she'll be fine. For me at this point it's enough seeing her eat and cleaning herself. ❤ The rest will come when the time is right, she's still young. 

I already researched avian vets around and found 2. It's always good to read as much as possible information about things prior to jumping in and have all prepared in my opinion 😊

Thanks again and will give updates on her progress, in case anyone else is in my situation 😉


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beanie is a sweet and precious little girl. Thank you for taking her in and giving her a safe and loving home.
Spend as much time with her as you can. Simply sit near her cage and talk, sing or read out loud.
Knowing you are there near her and are not making any move to bother her in any way will help her learn to trust you over time.
Play music for her when you are not around.

Please keep us updated on this darling girl's progress. 💚💚*


----------

